# 2021 NCAA D1 RPI



## gkrent (Mar 30, 2021)

How can the NCAA base the tournament bracket on their RPI now?  It is so totally far out there and skewed because of numbers of games played, etc.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2021)

gkrent said:


> How can the NCAA base the tournament bracket on their RPI now?  It is so totally far out there and skewed because of numbers of games played, etc.


What would you suggest they use otherwise?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 30, 2021)

espola said:


> What would you suggest they use otherwise?


Conference winners plus the ACC and Pac-12.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Conference winners plus the ACC and Pac-12.


They are not using conference winners this year?  I don't understand the rest.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 30, 2021)

Well Missouri State or whoever that would not normally qualify will get in and some of the better conference or teams will miss out even if they win a tough conference.    Strange for sure see how this pans out


----------



## gkrent (Mar 30, 2021)

Since I posted this I looked at the most recent RPI and it seems to be slowly making more sense now LOL but its going to be a challenge for the NCAA to select at-large teams


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Mar 30, 2021)

The should due at larger based on historical conference bids.  Top conferences get more.  WCC-2


----------

